# How do I change my network name (SSID) and password?



## cindymazz (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an established wireless network, using a wired Dell desktop (XP), wireless HP G70-250US notebook (Vista), wireless HP Officejet 650 E709n printer, and Belkin N600 router. To make a long story shorter, both my cable company and Belkin were involved in helping me set up the router a few months ago, and I was assigned an SSID and password that I now want to change. I've received emails from Belkin on changing it at the router - but when it comes to my notebook computer, I'm only finding answers on how to *establish* a network - I'd like to know how to *change the SSID and password in an already-established network, *once I've made changes with the router*.* I'm assuming this is possible? It is my understanding that I don't need to make any changes with my wired desktop, other than to use it when making the router changes? I'm a little familiar with the network configuration setting process with my printer, so am pretty sure I can handle that. Oh, and an HP TouchSmart is on the way to replace the desktop - but I wanted to get _this_ issue resolved first. Any step-by-step guidance (or link I can click on) would be much appreciated by this amateur computer person - thank you!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

When you make the change on the Router, the network will be changed. You will log into the new network


----------



## Wolfygod (Mar 30, 2011)

Run cmd.exe Then type in ipconfig. Remember the gateway. Afterwards. Type the gateway in your address bar afterwards. (Do not add www. or .com) And for some routers you might need to enter a password. The defaults for belkin (At my info) Is admin. And from there you might need to do some exploring cause i don't know anything about belkin. Eventually you should find some options to change your SSID and its password.


----------



## cindymazz (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm thinking this is more of a Microsoft Vista issue rather than Belkin? I have the instructions from Belkin on doing the change with the router. But I need to know how to make the changes in my wireless laptop running Vista so it can connect to the router - the network info in my laptop needs to be changed to match what I've changed at the router regarding the SSID and password update. Does that make sense?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You don't need to make any change . . just have it search for the new name you give the network and enter the password you set up.

You can Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## cindymazz (Mar 30, 2011)

And would I start by clicking on "Connect To", and then?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Depends on the operating system . . but connect to available wireless connections and pick the new name


----------



## cindymazz (Mar 30, 2011)

OK, I'll give that a try - thank you!


----------

